# Is my router affecting internet download speeds?



## patkim (Apr 17, 2016)

I have 512 kbps internet PPPoE connection and I have DIR 615 router that I have been happily using for past 4 years. Last few days I have a strange observation, with router connected (wired or WiFi) I get very poor download speeds hardly 200kbps whereas upload speeds are ok at 450 kbps. When I connect the ISP LAN cable directly to the PC (No router in picture)  I get around 400 kbps download and 300 kbps upload.

I have checked with multiple speed test sites are results are more or less matching.

Sample Ookla test report *i.imgur.com/XwifhJy.jpg

Is my router somehow reducing the download speeds and could there be a solution?
I have tried downgrading router firmware from last latest 5.13 to 5.10 as well but no effect.  Thanks.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 17, 2016)

Check your SNR values


----------



## patkim (Apr 18, 2016)

Where or how to view SNR value? It seems DIR 615 does not have this option.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 18, 2016)

go to 192.168.1.1 and use the user & password as admin.Then Status>Statistics


----------



## patkim (Apr 18, 2016)

Under Statistics - It seems to be in the form of dropped packets, not an absolute number though. 
Wireless - 124 packets dropped over 65K sent.  0 dropped over 46K received.


----------



## yatishgaba (May 18, 2016)

I think you should put complaint against this. they will surely provide help for you.


----------

